# Hillbilly blood?



## Deebo

Ok, I have been watching this lately, and I must say, I'm a countryboy from Down south, In the heart of the Mississippi Delta, and these gentlemen are way out there. I have found some funny things and watch it becouse It reminds me of some of the dumbass things my friends and I did, but I assure you, Moonshine wasn't on our menu. It appears that these gentlemen may also be "on something a little stronger than moonshine"..
In the last episode I watched, they cuaghta deer in a "headsnare trap", but while skinning it, it had a "huge hole" in the hide, and the meat in that area was blasted..
Scripted, and not the best, but at 7am, theres not much else on, so I watch recorded episodes..


----------



## Meangreen

I have a real hard time with these types of shows because the fact that they are documenting their illegal activities on film. Another thing is building a cross bow out of car parts...couldn't you just borrow a rifle from someone?


----------



## SSGT

I watched this a couple of times.....99% Bullshlt....These guys dont have it hard....Hell they dont know what hard is!


----------



## Moonshinedave

I've seen probably all their episodes. Fun to watch and laugh at, but 98% complete B.S. I also caught the deer with the bullet hole in it. They call it "living off the grid" I call it too lazy to get a job, and those, we do have plenty of around.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I have to say, I'm guilty...I've watched it. I also caught the bullet hole and call B.S!

What it amounts too is the "Yuppies" from TV Land think we folks that watch TV are dumbasses and will fall for anything they put on there.

Whoops...Gotta go, Finding BigFoot is coming on and I don't wanna miss it!:lol:


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Gotta add to this one... The TV Show "Mountain Men"...and...ohhh what's his name? The one that will die for his mountain? (I can't remember his name) Something Conway?? Eustace Conway??? Anyway...he's about as dumb as a box of rocks, acts like he's living in the dark ages, and he's supposedly lived there for umm, what 20 years? And just now learning he had to pay taxes on his property? Rides in on a horse to the courthouse to pay his fees? Makes me wanna puke............


----------



## Deebo

Yes, fun to watch, but way too scripted, My understanding of off the grid would be no electric powerlines and city water. 
And yes, they make it hard on themselves for tv. I love where he fell in the water, instead of just walking throu it. 
Yes, I'm country, and proud, going to school with hay on my clothes, copenhagen or skoal in my pocket, chores, and jumping off roofs into haystacks, but I am not a dumbass. Gonna breath air compressed by a gas powered leafblower...Na..Gonna lug a 40 pound crossbow B.S. contraption, na....But the gem finding,,,yeah, I wanna try. Fun to watch, but Illegal activities and trading moonshine..Federal agents don't like that sorta thing.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Deebo said:


> Yes, fun to watch, but way too scripted, My understanding of off the grid would be no electric powerlines and city water.
> And yes, they make it hard on themselves for tv. I love where he fell in the water, instead of just walking throu it.
> Yes, I'm country, and proud, going to school with hay on my clothes, copenhagen or skoal in my pocket, chores, and jumping off roofs into haystacks, but I am not a dumbass. Gonna breath air compressed by a gas powered leafblower...Na..Gonna lug a 40 pound crossbow B.S. contraption, na....But the gem finding,,,yeah, I wanna try. Fun to watch, but Illegal activities and trading moonshine..Federal agents don't like that sorta thing.


Yep...Yep and Yep...

Did you ever get to the Crater of Diamonds? Been there, done that...it's fun.


----------

